# Tapes helped me at the dentist - I think :)



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I am on Day fortysomething, am to lazy to go look at the calender right now, but just wanted to comment that I broke a tooth yesterday







and had to make an urgent visit to the dentist. I do not like Mr drill







at all, novacaine does not make me very numb until I get home several hours later. The dentist usually gives me 5 mg of valium a half hour before something (it helps me relax and the novacaine works better) but yesterday was sort of spur of the moment so I didnt have any prep so to speak. Anyway as I lay there getting what was left of my tooth ground down for a cap rather than be in an anxious, painful panic, after a few moments when I was alittle antsy I found myself hearing Mike saying you are always in control of mind and body and I told myself that it wasnt going to hurt and it was quite bearable. I was amazed and delighted afterward and the novacaine even wore off well, usually I get so much of it that it positively kills as it wears off. I dont know if I could have stood it for much longer, I was in that chair for around an hour total, but I have to credit my ability to sort of relax and go with it- the novacaine-yesterday (as I bet I subconsciously don't let it work if that is possible to do without meaning to). I haven't noticed any major changes in my IBS (I would love for the tapes to be a quick fix- be a normal person from now on type of thing-I know they arent)but my experience at the dentists yesterday makes me think that maybe the tapes are really helping my IBS in some way as they are helping the total me (or so I am thinking now anyway)as demonstrated yesterday. I sincerely hope that I don't put this theory to the test anytime soon again regarding my teeth, I cant afford it. Sorry for rambling on ,just wanted to report this and hope this is the right forum in which to do so. Mike, thanks again for all of your help all of the time, I will be e-mailing you again soon.







------------------Nancy[This message has been edited by NancyCat (edited 02-16-2001).]


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi NancyCat..glad to hear of your success at the dentist..I fully agree with your theory, as I imagined Mike's words to help me thru surgery this week as well...When you are able to calm your mind, your body becomes more relaxed and receptive to what it needs..thanks for sharing this information!







Hope the tooth is all better now and you are feeling great!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've done a fair amount of mind-body work over the years and I find that the relaxation techniques help alot at the dentist, especially with Mr Drill







.I had congenetal hips and had casts on for the first 6 months of my life and they had to change them every 2-3 weeks so any sort of loud high-pitched saw or drill noise really bothers me. I think I've associated those noises with bad wrong and evil things and as long as I can prep for them it's OK. And while I can calm the reaction down, I don't think I can cognitively let go of the association between that noise and evil as I formed it so young. I've greatly reduced how much it bothers me, when I was a kid I couldn't be in a room when my Dad used a power saw, but over the years I've gotten used to the noise, as long as you tell me your turning it on. My dentist suprised me with the noise once, and I nearly jumped out of the chair. She always tells me when she is turning the drill on now.But I do think some of how sensitive my teeth are after getting a filling put in (I have the white ones put in so there is no metal to be causing problems) is psychological. The association of that noise with badness seems to effect that. The one time I had a filling put in when they could use a different type of machine (a sand blaster rather than the drill) the tooth wasn't senstive afterwards. It's also didn't need any novacaine for the procedure either.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.And from the as if IBS isn't enough of a worry file...from New Scientist's Feedback column: photographed on the door of a ladies' loo in the Sequoia National Park in California by reader Liz Masterman: "Please keep door closed to discourage bears from entering."


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2001)

Well done Nancy







I think dental work makes most of us cringeMike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Nancy, thats really great. Its funny in a way how many of us at tough times here Mike's voice in the back of our heads saying, it will be alright, we can deal with this, we can relax our whole bodies.You are almost half way and a common aspect throughout some of the threads posted is the realization that its beginging to work, of course this is at different times for different people, as they realize it is gradual and beginging to work, Stef and I went into this quite a bit, as I watch him progress. But read through the threads and you will see what I mean.I am glad your hearing Mike's voice in your head, it shows its starting to sink in so to speak.







Keep us up dated and we are here for you. Your symptoms were a lot like mine and I really think when your done you will find a major benefit with this as time progresses.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

